
Ask HN: Why am I receiving calls associated with my .us domain? - maybemaybemaybe
Last week I registered a .us domain name.  Every day since I have received about 10-12 calls per day from people trying to sell me services related to the domain.  I now realize that &#x27;who is&#x27; privacy is turned off for .us domain names.<p>My questions are: what is who is privacy and why is it not enforced on .us domains?  Also, why am I receiving so many calls?  Has the DNR sold my data to these companies?  I&#x27;m trying to make the decision to keep going with this domain or dissociate myself with it because these calls are becoming very disturbing.
======
mtmail
whois is a public company register database, or rather who is the owner if a
domain and technical contact. It gets crawled and used for marketing almost as
long as it exists.

Most people buy a 'whois privacy' feature with their domain (sometimes it's
free) in which case the company where you registered the domain will use their
call center or similar contact information and only forward you relevant
communication. To be honest I've never received anything from such a service.

Marketing companies crawl the database looking for newly created companies.
Website building, SEO services, business card printing, anything a new company
might need. It's not dissimilar to other company registries.

Too bad to hear you get so many calls, if you have the option pay the $5/year
for the whois protection, these days it's sadly needed.

